# 07 2.0t smoking



## skeptikracer16 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a 2007 vw GTI APR stage 2. I have the chip shut off because the clutch is currently slipping. I have replaced the turbo with a used one that was checked over by 3 mechanics who work on turbos and they all said it was good. I installed it and i am still seeing some greyish blue smoke come out my exhaust in first gear when i pull out of some where. And being stock it still blows a lot of black smoke when i get on it and i can not figure out whats going on with this engine. I have replaced cam follower, MAF, plugs, coils, turbo, every turbo gasket, turbo feed line, and i don't know what else it can be. Please any advice will help.:banghead::banghead:


----------



## Bwinn (Jun 12, 2004)

Piston rings??


----------



## skeptikracer16 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bwinn said:


> Piston rings??


That's what I am afraid of  but like how else can i tell without complete tear down.... nothing right?


----------



## Bwinn (Jun 12, 2004)

How bout compression test or leakdown test?


----------



## skeptikracer16 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bwinn said:


> How bout compression test or leakdown test?


ahhhh true true. Did not think about that. Thanks man im gonna try that!:thumbup:


----------



## TTAdict (Aug 3, 2010)

If it is a heavy blue smoke from the exhaust, then for sure it is the turbo leaking oil from the exhaust side. Best thing to make sure, is to get the downpipe off the car and check for oil presence in there. but sure it is the turbo


----------



## skeptikracer16 (Apr 18, 2011)

TTAdict said:


> If it is a heavy blue smoke from the exhaust, then for sure it is the turbo leaking oil from the exhaust side. Best thing to make sure, is to get the downpipe off the car and check for oil presence in there. but sure it is the turbo


its not heavy like it was before, because my old turbo came loose at the vband between the hot and cold side. so i threw this used one on... maybe ill take off the downpipe AGAIN and check it. But can the smoke or even the black smoke have anything to do with the ****ty PCV they have on these or even the o2 sensor? :banghead:


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

It's likely the PCV system and maybe even the rear breather tube...if compression and turbo are good. Usually if smoke is present and rings and valve seals are good, then you have a crank-case breathing issue or the turbo is throwing more oil than it should into the intake..


----------



## skeptikracer16 (Apr 18, 2011)

ROH ECHT said:


> It's likely the PCV system and maybe even the rear breather tube...if compression and turbo are good. Usually if smoke is present and rings and valve seals are good, then you have a crank-case breathing issue or the turbo is throwing more oil than it should into the intake..


I have the updated PCV and the rear breather tube was cleaned before installed on the turbo... I guess ill find out about the compression soon...  it's just smoking bad now when I get on it and it smells like oil so...


----------



## skeptikracer16 (Apr 18, 2011)

compression read 160 160 160 160..... i dont know what else could be wrong....


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Black smoke usually indicates rich mixture. No codes?

Is it bluish or black? Are you consuming oil?

Even though your clutch is slipping, what happens when you activate your tune? Does it still smoke?


----------



## skeptikracer16 (Apr 18, 2011)

Tutti57 said:


> Black smoke usually indicates rich mixture. No codes?
> 
> Is it bluish or black? Are you consuming oil?
> 
> Even though your clutch is slipping, what happens when you activate your tune? Does it still smoke?


bluish white and smells like oil. With the tune on it smokes more. and consumes little over a quart in 1500 miles give or take a few miles:banghead:


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

The only other things I can think of ate to try the bsh pcv fix and maybe one of the oil lines is not on the turbo good and oil is leaking out of there a bit and burning off of something hot. When you said you replaced the gaskets in guessing you did all of the washers too.

Maybe check your valve cover gasket to see if its leaking anywhere? Make sure the bolts are snug.


----------



## skeptikracer16 (Apr 18, 2011)

Tutti57 said:


> The only other things I can think of ate to try the bsh pcv fix and maybe one of the oil lines is not on the turbo good and oil is leaking out of there a bit and burning off of something hot. When you said you replaced the gaskets in guessing you did all of the washers too.
> 
> Maybe check your valve cover gasket to see if its leaking anywhere? Make sure the bolts are snug.


Every gasket,washer,banjo bolt was replaced and the turbo lines. I looked around NO oil is dripping from any line by the turbo. The valve cover gasket was replaced a while ago so maybe ill check that but i see no leaks... It has to either be the turbo again, valves, vale seals, or rings...


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

OP, I am in the same boat. Car runs great, still has power, smokes like a bitch at WOT and at cold idle. WOT smoke is mostly black from the RS4 injectors and ****ty REVO K04 software, but also slightly blue from oil. Idle smoke is definitely blue and only occurs when idling on a cold engine and goes away after warming up. I recently changed my oil so I could actually measure how much oil it is burning, and I am at 1qt every 1,000 miles. I baby the car because I'm afraid something is going to explode, lol.

I'm at the point where full top and bottom engine rebuild is about to happen to fix this. I am thinking it may be a combination of oil rings and valve guide seals. Either way doesnt look good for my wallet. 

Here is my car smoking at a cold idle. The car had been on for maybe 30 seconds.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rude9aHcibw


----------



## skeptikracer16 (Apr 18, 2011)

staulkor said:


> OP, I am in the same boat. Car runs great, still has power, smokes like a bitch at WOT and at cold idle. WOT smoke is mostly black from the RS4 injectors and ****ty REVO K04 software, but also slightly blue from oil. Idle smoke is definitely blue and only occurs when idling on a cold engine and goes away after warming up. I recently changed my oil so I could actually measure how much oil it is burning, and I am at 1qt every 1,000 miles. I baby the car because I'm afraid something is going to explode, lol.
> 
> I'm at the point where full top and bottom engine rebuild is about to happen to fix this. I am thinking it may be a combination of oil rings and valve guide seals. Either way doesnt look good for my wallet.
> 
> ...


Damn dude that's rough.... Mine only smokes at WOT.... I have apr and two other buddy's have issues yet my friends with uni have zero issues and they're 100k+


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

It's not the tune.

Switch out your PCV to a block off plate.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ I would do this. In fact, I have! At least you eliminate a variable. They aren't expensive either.


----------



## skeptikracer16 (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay I ordered the BSH plate to try. I pulled my dip stick today and the idle didn't change all I heard was a whistle. SOO maybe this is causing it. Yesterday I got on the car A LOT and no smoke besides fuel... so maybe the pcv was letting oil in and it was burning slowly but cleared it out when i got on it. BUT I'm pulling the intercooler and pipes and I am going to clean all of that out because i know there is some left over oil in there from the previous turbo.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool. Just make sure you don't tighten the plate on too tight. It threads into plastic and is easily stripped.


----------



## skeptikracer16 (Apr 18, 2011)

Tutti57 said:


> Cool. Just make sure you don't tighten the plate on too tight. It threads into plastic and is easily stripped.


 Thanks for the advice :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CarSwapper (Feb 25, 2003)

i had blue smoke from exaust after letting the car pull vacuum than when i give it trottle it smoked blue smoke than slowly go away until car pulled vaccum again. Long story short when i built the motor had a machine shop do a vacuum test on the head and it failed miserably. New valve seals fixed the problem.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Has the pcv plate worked. I don't think that's it so curious. Have you cleaned the intake valves regularly? Because another possible leak could be at the valve guides where carbon build-up may have damaged the guides enough to leak there and goes right into the combustion. 

I suppose you 'have' looked at the fmic plumbing inside to observe the amount of oil in there going through the throttle body, yes?


----------



## skeptikracer16 (Apr 18, 2011)

ROH ECHT said:


> Has the pcv plate worked. I don't think that's it so curious. Have you cleaned the intake valves regularly? Because another possible leak could be at the valve guides where carbon build-up may have damaged the guides enough to leak there and goes right into the combustion.
> 
> I suppose you 'have' looked at the fmic plumbing inside to observe the amount of oil in there going through the throttle body, yes?


 Plate has not got here yet... BSH takes for ever to ship stuff:banghead: BUT the intercooler and pipe is off and there is oil in it from before. I never cleaned the valves because i heard it was useless because it builds back up


----------



## skeptikracer16 (Apr 18, 2011)

I wanted to do an update on this thread. Its been almost a month since I ordered the BSH block off plate and its still not here..... I WILL NEVER ORDER FROM THEM AGAIN with their terrible customer service. After i was getting mad because I threw evap codes and now the air bag light I decided to check my cam follower and a bunch of under the hood stuff. Punched out the rear check valve....well FYI you cant do that till you have the revamp plate. SOO i went got a new rear pcv which it was an updated one (VW said they replaced it with my front pcv and they didn't) it stopped blowing oil...... so I'm going to install the BSH plate and see what happens and also ordered a new o2 sensor. Its coming along but I'm so fed up with all the random **** going wrong but hey I have 100k on it...


----------

